# Phil's ABTs - carmelized onion stuffed Anaheim peppers!



## tatuajevi (May 29, 2013)

So I'm not a huge fan of Jalapenos, never loved the flavor I guess, but I'm a huge fan of stuffed Anaheim's so I decided to make my own version of ABTs.

Cream cheese stuffing:

Carmelize some finely chopped red onions, throw in a chopped up garlic clove and a bunch of your favorite herbs/spices in the last ten minutes or so. I used oregano, thyme, crushed red pepper, and salt/pepper.

When it's all ready, I tossed in my cream cheese in the pan while it was still hot so the cream cheese was soft enough to use in my make-shift piping bag (a zip-lock bag with the corner cut off) and then filled my Anaheim peppers that I had previously gutted of seeds and such. Wrapped them in partially cooked bacon, stuck a toothpick through the top to keep all the wonderful stuff inside and tossed them on the smoker for 2 hours. Temperature was between 225 and 250. They turned out delicious! They were whole, but I had a half of a pepper lying around that I cut into little "boats" that I filled up and placed a piece of bacon on top - also turned out delicious.

The Anaheim peppers are a bit milder than Jalapenos, but they still have a kick to them and the filling was flavorful and creamy! Bacon cooked just right. I was very happy with my first go at ABTs.













IMG_20130529_194633.jpg



__ tatuajevi
__ May 29, 2013


















IMG_20130529_194620.jpg



__ tatuajevi
__ May 29, 2013






The little guys are Dave's poker night pork shots - frickin awesome.


----------



## daveomak (May 30, 2013)

Looks good..... I'm gonna hafta try those anaheims....   I like a milder pepper also....     Dave


----------



## snorkelinggirl (May 30, 2013)

Nice suggestion on the anaheim. Jalapeno ABT's are like russian roulette to me. I'll give your suggestion a try, along with Kat's suggestion of using the mini-sweet peppers next time.

Great looking ABT's and q-view!

Clarissa


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2013)

Stuff those bad boys with some pulled pork in the mix next time! Makes and awesome addition to ABT's Another off the wall filling that we like to use is tuna. Sounds weird, but it's really good!


----------



## seenred (May 30, 2013)

Those look real tasty, Phil!  Nicely done!

Red


----------



## kathrynn (May 30, 2013)

Yummmmers!  Yall are giving me the itch to make those again....soon!

Kat


----------



## tatuajevi (May 30, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Stuff those bad boys with some pulled pork in the mix next time! Makes and awesome addition to ABT's Another off the wall filling that we like to use is tuna. Sounds weird, but it's really good!



Oh I'm definitely stuffing some with pulled pork! Didn't have any on hand that day, but I've got a picnic going now that we'll have plenty of leftovers


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2013)

TatuajeVI said:


> Oh I'm definitely stuffing some with pulled pork! Didn't have any on hand that day, but I've got a picnic going now that we'll have plenty of leftovers


Pulled pork is good on taters too:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/141336/pulled-pork-topped-crisp-baked-potato


----------

